# Forward mounted side console?



## llbaker2 (Feb 22, 2018)

Gonna have a boat built soon. Think Im gonna get a Blazer 1656 or 1756 with a Mercury 40 hp at pump. Would like to have forward center console but hate to sacrifice limited floor space. Anyone forward mount a side console? Would that work or would it cause weight distribution problems. Seems like you could have the best of both with a forward mounted side console. Never hear of this setup. Must cause handling/weight problems.


----------



## MrSimon (Mar 9, 2018)

I guess it depends how big you are. But more than likely you could balance out the weight by moving batteries and fuel around.

Have you considered a stick steer boat? They allow you to sit in the center, up front, without sacrificing floor space.


----------



## redrum (Mar 10, 2018)

I have a 2015 1648 Tracker Grizzly with a 60/45 Mercury jet and have my side console mounted all the way forward against the front deck with two pedestal seats mounted to the floor. I like this setup and have often wondered why more boat manufacturers don’t have this option. Wooldridge is the only manufacturer that does this from the factor for outboard jets that I know off. It is the best setup for my style of fishing. If you go by yourself it can lean a bit but I rarely fish solo and I can shift my bait tank around to level things out. For river fishing it is nice to anchor out and swing the seats around for fishing off the back. In the wonder I troll the lake with downriggers on each side. Troll around and bass fish, etc. 

I’ll try to attach a picture.


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 12, 2018)

i always felt the console was too far back on the grizzlys. i thought long and hard baout moving mine forward.


----------



## llbaker2 (Mar 17, 2018)

redrum said:


> I have a 2015 1648 Tracker Grizzly with a 60/45 Mercury jet and have my side console mounted all the way forward against the front deck with two pedestal seats mounted to the floor. I like this setup and have often wondered why more boat manufacturers don’t have this option. Wooldridge is the only manufacturer that does this from the factor for outboard jets that I know off. It is the best setup for my style of fishing. If you go by yourself it can lean a bit but I rarely fish solo and I can shift my bait tank around to level things out. For river fishing it is nice to anchor out and swing the seats around for fishing off the back. In the wonder I troll the lake with downriggers on each side. Troll around and bass fish, etc.
> 
> I’ll try to attach a picture.



Looks like a very nice setup to me. Helps optimize available floor space compared to center console.


----------

